# Ex Skateboarder, New Snowboarder loking for board pls help



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Ive got a K2 darkstar 155 that might be to your fancy


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

Kimberley is a wicked mountain! Good spot to road trip from as well...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah can't wait to go back February 2010 is gonna rock !

Thanks RidePower ill check it out.


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

i skateboarded then started snowboarding, this coming year will be my second season im rocking burton clash read reviews about it but snowboarding and skateboarding is different, but eventually you will love snowboarding SO MUCH MORE


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

If you're going back to the Kootenays, why go back to Kimberley? It's by far the weakest resort in the area. While you are there, check out Whitewater, Fernie, Red Mountain, Castle Mountain or even Whitefish Montana. Those places get a SERIOUS amount of snow (800-1200cm each year).

As for a new board I'm an advocate of supporting SNOWBOARD COMPANIES. Not ski companies that have their snowboard division. A few off the top of my head are: lib-tech, gnu, capita, never summer, rome, dinosaurs will die, stepchild, endeavor. Those companies also all make GREAT boards.
You'll probably want something in the 155-158 range.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks mate, I will make a day trip to Fernie, it will be hard to make the others, as the family are coming but Ill try, thanks for the advice.
Good point about supporting snowboard manufactures, I will also uphold this, don't Burton make snowboards exclusively too ?
I was using a 159 on my last trip t'was a rented Head board - ughhhhhh. The thing was horrid absolutely no flex.
Should i go for a wide board I'm a US size 11 foot.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes Burton is a snowboard company, one of the biggest, and they also make quality products. 
With size 11 feet you should be ok with most regular-width boards. Depends on your boots (some are more compact) and bindings as well. You might want a mid-wide board. My feet (10.5) fit on a regular board but I prefer mid-wide boards anyway, because it allows me to ride a slightly shorter board without compromising powder float too much.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Rome Graft. The whole idea behind it is to make it feel like your skating on the mountain with decent flex and sick pop. great freestyle board, but will do good all mountain. I'd give that a look


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Unless you feel like getting ripped off don't bother with burton. Some boards you will want to look into that are up your alley

Never Summer SL-R
Never Summer EVO
Libtech Skate Banana
GNU Street
Capita Horrorscope
Omatic Awesome
K2 Darkstar
K2 Parkstar
K2 Jibpan
K2 WWW-R
Rome Agent
Rome Graft
Rome Artifact 1985


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

chupacabraman said:


> As for a new board I'm an advocate of supporting SNOWBOARD COMPANIES. Not ski companies that have their snowboard division. A few off the top of my head are: lib-tech, gnu, capita, never summer, rome, dinosaurs will die, stepchild, endeavor. Those companies also all make GREAT boards.
> You'll probably want something in the 155-158 range.


ignoring K2 because they make skis is ridiculous.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

everyone should hate on capita because elan makes their boards and elan makes skis


----------

